# How do you sanitize a wooden wine press



## LarryW (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an old antique press in good condition and I hav painted the cast iron catch pan, but am not sure of the best way to sanitize the wood. How important is sanitizing at this point of the process?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty important and its easy to do so no excuse. Get a bottle of Iodophor solution from your local home brew store. Mix as directed and soak the basket and any other part that will come in contact with the grapes and or must in it. Its no rinse as well.


----------

